# Planning has begun.



## StarkFXDesign (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow! These are really nice mannequins. Body shape is actually realistic. The one I just bought more like a bad replica of a Barbie doll. I was hoping to use it for costuming, but I think it's took skinny to use.


----------

